# What are your favorite pieces from Giuseppe Verdi?



## Jordan Workman (May 9, 2016)

What are your favorite pieces from Giuseppe Verdi?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Pieces means more then one this time?


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

I interpret pieces as meaning complete works.

Don Carlo
Simon Boccanegra
La Traviata


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Falstaff - a celebration of living.


----------



## Jordan Workman (May 9, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Pieces means more then one this time?


Yes! You can post as many of his pieces as you like, all of your favorites.


----------



## StDior (May 28, 2015)

Aida (clearly my absolute favorite from Verdi), Traviata, Otello, Don Carlos


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

For me there's nothing to choose, I like them all .
La Traviata and Don Carlo are my absolute favourite :tiphat:


----------



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)

_Messa da Requiem_ is definitely my favourite. In second place, probably _La Traviata_ or, maybe, _Rigoletto_.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The requiem. I can take or leave his operas.


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

Falstaff, Otello and Don Carlo


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Pugg said:


> For me there's nothing to choose, I like them all .
> La Traviata and Don Carlo are my absolute favourite :tiphat:


LOL!!!!!! All good things in great excess!!!! :lol:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

JosefinaHW said:


> LOL!!!!!! All good things in great excess!!!! :lol:


I do have the Tutto Verdi DVD set , from a sale that is.
Other than that, ask a parent which child they like most, ( no answer)
That's the same question asking me about Verdi.


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Pugg said:


> I do have the Tutto Verdi DVD set , from a sale that is.
> Other than that, ask a parent which child they like most, ( no answer)
> That's the same question asking me about Verdi.


I think it's fantastic that they came out with a release that has all the DVDs and CDs and that you had the ability to purchase it whether on a sale or not. !!!! I get it, Pugg, and I think your love of music is ABSOLUTELY wonderful. I wish EVERYONE could find something that enriches their life like that.

You should see people's faces when they come over to see my groundhog/woodchuck/marmot photo albums and they how many there really are!!!!


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Most of his better operas - with Otello being the best of the best.

The only thing I really dont like about Verdi is he once decsribed Mozart as a quartet composer. As if nobody had ever heard of Don Giovanni in Italy.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

stomanek said:


> The only thing I really dont like about Verdi is he once decsribed Mozart as a quartet composer. As if nobody had ever heard of Don Giovanni in Italy.


Even the Eroica went unheard in Italy for over half a century. Those Italians...go figure.


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

Opera: Othello
Non-opera: Requiem


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

I like all of Verdi's works.

My first encounter was with the _Requiem _at an early age. The recording was an old LP in my father's collection (that I have inherited), Rome Opera, with Serafin as conductor, (1939). I have a (very) few other recordings:

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra, Robert Shaw cond. (1987) : Good sound, perhaps a little over the top, but a fine way to test out any hi-fi system.
Orchestre Revolutionnaire et Romantique, Gardiner cond. (1995): A bit more spare than Shaw, but I wanted a more HIP version for my collection.
London Symphony Orchestra , Hickox cond. (1996): I like this one, and they were able to get it all on one CD.

As for his Operas, I simply don't have the fortitude to go into depth about each them. I like _Aida_ and _La Traviata _ but at the moment, my attention has settled on _La forza del destino. _ I'm listening to the Teatro alla Scala, conducted by Muti in 1986, with Domingo, Freni, et al.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

all his operas including requiem  
the best opera composer ever ( whatever people say, it's mainstream, easy to get, with a orchestra as a guitar accompaniment , etc). He IS an OPERA composer. and one of the finest....


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

helenora said:


> all his operas including requiem
> the best opera composer ever ( whatever people say, it's mainstream, easy to get, with a orchestra as a guitar accompaniment , etc). He IS an OPERA composer. and one of the finest....


Amen to this :tiphat:


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Amen to this :tiphat:


:angel: :angel:

( posted two angels because one angel emoticon didn't contain 15 symbols, a minimum need for one message )) )


----------



## Hildadam Bingor (May 7, 2016)

The "Javais fais un beau rêve!"/"Vago sogno m'arrise!" arioso from Don Carlos, especially the beginning, where Verdi repeats with music the miracle that Schiller accomplished with words, so that, in a few lines/bars, the whiny spoiled brat we've been hating for 5 acts becomes a hero:


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

helenora said:


> :angel: :angel: posted two angels because one angel emoticon didn't contain 15 symbols, a minimum need for one message


A restriction that doesn't apply on some websites... they'd be the ones with a heavenly host


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Macbeth,_ Perfidi! All'Anglo contro me v'unite!_ immediately followed by _Pietà, rispetto, amore_

I have _*never*_ understood the character of Macbeth, not in Shakespeare nor in Verdi, but there is something in this performance by Dmitri Hvorostovsky that I find amazing.... the visuals, apart from Hvorostovsky's face are terribly tacky and almost trashy IMO, just focus on his face and the music....


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

My favorite Verdi opera? _Rigoletto_. I also have a particular fondness for _Luisa Miller_.

Really, I love all the Verdi operas I've heard so far, and so far I haven't heard a Verdi aria I don't like. My all-time favorite Verdi aria is probably "Cortigiani, vil razza dannata" from _Rigoletto_, followed by "Caro nome."


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

_Nabucco_: Overture; Act I finale; Il maledetto non ha fratelli
_I Lombardi_: T'assale un tremito / Or s'ascolti
_I due Foscari_: The trio / quartet (Nel tuo paterno amplesso ... Ah sì, il tempo)
_Attila_: O miei prodi
_Macbeth_: Fatal mia donna; Act I finale; the sleepwalking scene
_Il corsaro_: Sì: de' corsari il fulmine (very non-PC, but a good rousing tune!)
_Rigoletto_: Si, vendetta, tremenda vendetta
_Les vêpres siciliennes_: Overture; Act III finale; Act IV quartet; Merci, jeunes amies
_Un ballo in maschera_: Ogni cura; Act III finale
_La forza del destino_: Overture
_Don Carlos_: The Carlos / Elisabeth duet in Act I; Dieu, tu semas dans nos âmes; Chanson du voile; L'infant Carlos, notre espérance; the Act III finale; Elle ne m'aime pas; the scene with the Inquisiteur; the Act IV quartet (Justice, sire!); O don fatal et détesté; the Mort de Rodrigue and Act IV finale
_Aida_: Celeste Aida; Su! del Nilo; the temple chorus; the triumphal march & Act II finale
_Otello_: The opening with the storm-tossed ship; Già nella notte densa; Ora e per sempre addio sante memorie; Sì, pel ciel marmoreo giuro; A terra! … sì … nel livido fango
_Requiem_: Dies irae

Not really a Verdi fan, though.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

SimonTemplar said:


> _Nabucco_: Overture; Act I finale; Il maledetto non ha fratelli
> _I Lombardi_: T'assale un tremito / Or s'ascolti
> _I due Foscari_: The trio / quartet (Nel tuo paterno amplesso ... Ah sì, il tempo)
> _Attila_: O miei prodi
> ...


Despite that, you know the works well .:tiphat:


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I love love love Verdi!!!!

His music is so good I don't NEED to know the story, but also so dramatic that I WANT to know the story!!!! They are so perfectly entwined, moreso than any other opera composer IMHO.

My favorite Verdi opera (and overall opera really) is Don Carlo. 
My other favorite Verdi operas: 

-Il Trovotore
-Aida
-Un Ballo in Maschera

But really I could easily list another two or three!!! Or four. I am in my complete Verdi listening project right now


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

The first complete opera I bought as a lad (over 50 years ago) was Solti's Rigoletto. I hadn't a stereo player so it was mono and came in a large LP box with wonderful notes (where are they today?) I played it till I knew every note. I have a copy on CD today although I find Solti's conducting too rushed, for all the fire he brings to the climaxes. The three principals - Moffo, Merrill and Krauss - are all absolutely superb. Pity Solti rushes the thing off its feet.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

DavidA said:


> Pity Solti rushes the thing off its feet.


What was his problem? When he's relaxed, he's the best! But many times I feel like he was snorting coke, or drinking two pots of coffee a day. I'm still trying to figure out and learn about opera recordings, so I take my time with the research and sampling.


----------



## Aeneas (Jul 30, 2016)

Dies iraq from Requiem mass


----------



## satoru (May 29, 2014)

Messa da Requiem and Falstaff. Music for dead and music for celebration of life.


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

I do not like most of Verdi. However, he has some good arias and choruses. I do like the Dies Irae from the Requiem. Also the quartet from Rigoletto. The Grand March from Aida is also a real barn burner. No one does bombast better than Verdi.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Mirella Freni: «Tu che la vanità», de Don Carlos, de G. Verdi.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I've never listened to Verdi, but I'm gonna try some operas. So far the Italian operas I've tried are too sappy and ultra romantic. I need something comedic or brooding. And some male vocals. All that soprano singing drives me up a wall.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

starthrower said:


> I've never listened to Verdi, but I'm gonna try some operas. So far the Italian operas I've tried are too sappy and ultra romantic. I need something comedic or brooding. And some male vocals. All that soprano singing drives me up a wall.


That's called opera for you .


----------



## Hildadam Bingor (May 7, 2016)

starthrower said:


> I need something comedic


Falstaff.



starthrower said:


> or brooding.


Don Carlos, SO MUCH.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Hildadam Bingor said:


> Falstaff.
> 
> Don Carlos, SO MUCH.


Masterpiece for eternity .


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

starthrower said:


> I've never listened to Verdi, but I'm gonna try some operas. So far the Italian operas I've tried are too sappy and ultra romantic. I need something comedic or brooding. And some male vocals. All that soprano singing drives me up a wall.


Le Grand Macabre, am I right?


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

most powerful dramatic opera by *Verdi is Messa da Requiem*. Yes, I use a word "opera". It's more powerful for me than even Don Carlos, Macbeth or Simon Boccanegra

Inspired by Pugg's post to listen to it again.


----------



## Magnum Miserium (Aug 15, 2016)

helenora said:


> most powerful dramatic opera by *Verdi is Messa da Requiem*. Yes, I use a word "opera". It's more powerful for me than even Don Carlos, Macbeth or Simon Boccanegra


I'm sort of inclined to agree. Don Carlos, Aïda, Otello, and Falstaff are all magnificent, of course, but Don Carlos is maybe kind of monotonous and diffuse - I mean, there's probably a REASON why it's never quite been a hit - Aïda is frequently banal and two out of the three protagonists are bores (see the title character in particular for an example of how you can sing a lot of the best music in a great opera and still be a useless character), and the late operas are maybe, just maybe kind of mannered. The requiem is irreproachable.

But I'm probably just full of s*** and Otello is his masterpiece.

But you never know.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Magnum Miserium said:


> I'm sort of inclined to agree. Don Carlos, Aïda, Otello, and Falstaff are all magnificent, of course, but Don Carlos is maybe kind of monotonous and diffuse - I mean, there's probably a REASON why it's never quite been a hit - Aïda is frequently banal and two out of the three protagonists are bores (see the title character in particular for an example of how you can sing a lot of the best music in a great opera and still be a useless character), and the late operas are maybe, just maybe kind of mannered. The requiem is irreproachable.
> 
> But I'm probably just full of s*** and Otello is his masterpiece.
> 
> But you never know.


great comment! you speak your mind. Sometimes or may be very often I restrain myself from doing the same


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

I see nothing wrong with Aida being banal or having one dimensional characters.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Sloe said:


> I see nothing wrong with Aida being banal or having one dimensional characters.


People moan all the time, they still listen to it or else they are guessing.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Opera isn't about characters as such, neither about a plot.

If one wants to find profound characters or a plot, one should go for a literature, and deep thoughts are in philosophy. In music it's music that speaks for itself and characters just play their part, not more, not less.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

helenora said:


> Opera isn't about characters as such, neither about a plot.
> 
> If one wants to find profound characters or a plot, one should go for a literature, and deep thoughts are in philosophy. In music it's music that speaks for itself and characters just play their part, not more, not less.


A whole hearted.....amen.


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Several, but my very favorite, the MESSA DE REQUIEM.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Otello 

as a Mozart fan i can say it is the only Verdi opera equal to Mozart's best. a phenomenal piece which makes trovatore, traviata etc sound trivial and primitive.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

stomanek said:


> Otello
> 
> as a Mozart fan i can say it is the only Verdi opera equal to Mozart's best. a phenomenal piece which makes trovatore, traviata etc sound trivial and primitive.


Thank goodness we don't all have the same taste.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

stomanek said:


> Otello
> 
> as a Mozart fan i can say it is the only Verdi opera equal to Mozart's best. a phenomenal piece which makes trovatore, traviata etc sound trivial and primitive.


I'd say Falstaff is an equally great masterpiece. I don't think Otello makes the earlier operas look trivial and primitive any more than Cosi makes Seraglio look primitive. Obviously there is a development but that doesn't make the earlier works invalid.


----------



## keithjacksontucson (Sep 28, 2013)

Don Carlo
Requiem
Otello
Masked Ball


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

keithjacksontucson said:


> Don Carlo
> Requiem
> Otello
> Masked Ball


Always nice seeing Don Carlo at the top.
Good seeing you back.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

DavidA said:


> I'd say Falstaff is an equally great masterpiece. I don't think Otello makes the earlier operas look trivial and primitive any more than Cosi makes Seraglio look primitive. Obviously there is a development but that doesn't make the earlier works invalid.


I think in my enthusiasm for Otello I exagerrated. I enjoy the middle period Verdi operas a lot - I just think Otello is a stellar piece - could not get into Falstaff and was disappointed - after Otello I thought it would be better.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Two great vocal quartets take pride of place:

Simon Boccanegra

Rigoletto


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2016)

Baa baa baa boom dee aye


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Jerome said:


> Baa baa baa boom dee aye


This one I have to buy, right now.


----------



## gellio (Nov 7, 2013)

My introduction to opera was _La Traviata_. After seeing the film _Pretty Woman_ I had to have that piece of music. It remains one of my favorite works, but I would have to say _Il Trovatore_ is my favorite Verdi opera. However, in the last couple of weeks, I've purchased _Nabucco_, _Ernani_, _I Lomardi_, _Jerusalem_ and _Simon Boccanegra_. I've only listened to _Jerusalem_ and quite liked it. Will be interesting to see how it is different from _Lombardi_. I've listened to the prologue of _Boccanegra_. Exquisitely beautiful, but does it ever get exciting? My intent was to get through them all by now, but I've been drawn to _Trovatore_ again.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I only have Jerusalem (CD and DVD) and like it.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

the Sparafucile, aria
Zitti ziti. piano piano, chorus

Both from Rigoletto


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

La Traviata, Requiem, Aida, Nabucco, Otello


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bettina said:


> La Traviata, Requiem, Aida, Nabucco, Otello


Dive in Don Calo Bettina, you will love it.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Dive in Don Calo Bettina, you will love it.


Thanks for the recommendation. I must admit that I have never watched (or even listened to) Don Carlo!  I'm glad that you've encouraged me to dive in...I definitely will do so!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bettina said:


> Thanks for the recommendation. I must admit that I have never watched (or even listened to) Don Carlo!  I'm glad that you've encouraged me to dive in...I definitely will do so!


If you do have a choice take the Karajan DVD 
José Carreras (Don Carlo), Ferruccio Furlanetto (Filippo II), Piero Cappuccilli (Rodrigo), Matti Salminen (Il Grande Inquisitore), Fiamma Izzo d'Amico (Elisabetta di Valois), Agnes Baltsa (Eboli), Antonella Bandelli (Tebaldo/Una voce dal cielo)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan stunning staging .


----------



## gellio (Nov 7, 2013)

I am in love with _Simon Boccanegra_ I believe it has some of the most sublime music Verdi ever wrote.


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

_Don Carlo_..... _*Please*_, you all must absolutely listen to this video: you think you can't possibly hear a piece of music more beautiful than the one before and then....
... and the voice!!!!!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Mirella Freni: «Tu che la vanità», de Don Carlos, de G. Verdi.
For those who love Don Carlo .


----------



## 19thCSoul (Feb 2, 2017)

Nobody likes Rigoletto?  I also love Don Carlos and Macbeth. 

On a related topic, what about our favorite Verdian singers? I'll fire the opening salvo with a tenor, Carlo Bergonzi.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

19thCSoul said:


> Nobody likes Rigoletto?  I also love Don Carlos and Macbeth.
> 
> On a related topic, what about our favorite Verdian singers? I'll fire the opening salvo with a tenor, Carlo Bergonzi.


Of course we do, at least I do.


----------



## Schumanniac (Dec 11, 2016)

Aint much for opera but whenever the fury takes me, the Dies Irae from Requiem is the cure. Such a powerful work.

Though every time im cured, and the good ol' me awakens again, im sort of expecting to find myself in a military uniform halfway to poland, leading an army of aryan brothers to the thundering sound of boots. Its a truly terrifying, awe-inspiring work.


----------



## lluissineu (Dec 27, 2016)

Absolutely delighted to read so many love Don Carlo.






Traviata and Requiem are my other favourite works by Verdi, but there are so many.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

lluissineu said:


> Absolutely delighted to read so many love Don Carlo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the one from Amsterdam......2005, I was there.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Pugg said:


> I do have the Tutto Verdi DVD set , from a sale that is.
> Other than that, ask a parent which child they like most, ( no answer)
> That's the same question asking me about Verdi.


YES!!

That said, some that hold a special place for me:

-Don Carlo! My favorite
-Aida & La Forza Del Destino: The two operas that hooked me and drew me in to Verdi
-Rigoletto & Il Trovotore: Pure melodic bliss
-Un Ballo in Maschera and Requiem

but again like Pugg, I love Verdi's whole output!


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

19thCSoul said:


> Nobody likes Rigoletto?  I also love Don Carlos and Macbeth.
> 
> On a related topic, what about our favorite Verdian singers? I'll fire the opening salvo with a tenor, Carlo Bergonzi.


I love Rigoletto, and I'm a great fan of Bergonzi.


----------



## lluissineu (Dec 27, 2016)

Pugg said:


> That's the one from Amsterdam......2005, I was there.


I have The dvd. It's perhaps an unorthodox version, but I like it very much. Lucky you!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Falstaff
Otello
...and hopefully the requiem. I'm waiting for Muti's recording to arrive.


----------



## alan davis (Oct 16, 2013)

Verd's operas are like beer. There's no bad ones, only good ones and great ones. The greatest for me Otello. Il Trovatore and La Traviata aren't far behind. I also have a special fondness for Nabucco and Simon Boccanegra amongst his "lesser"?? works. Aida is one I still struggle to love but there's still plenty of time left...Yes definitely a great, great composer (and also a great man).


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

lluissineu said:


> I have The dvd. It's perhaps an unorthodox version, but I like it very much. Lucky you!


Somehow it worked with the staging and I liked Roocroft at that time and the Royal Concert Gebouw orchestra is so wonderful !


----------



## 19thCSoul (Feb 2, 2017)

Yay, a Bergonzi fan  What an interpreter. I like the unusual and underrated voices like Bergonzi, Kraus, Thomas Quasthoff for lieder, etc. Singers who are musical and artistic and not just endowed with beautiful or large voices...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

19thCSoul said:


> Yay, a Bergonzi fan  What an interpreter. I like the unusual and underrated voices like Bergonzi, Kraus, Thomas Quasthoff for lieder, etc. Singers who are musical and artistic and not just endowed with beautiful or large voices...


We are in a small minority on the forum, but who cares, as long as we like it.


----------



## gellio (Nov 7, 2013)

I have ignored Verdi for years. Now, I am knee deep in Verdi and loving it. I just bought the 2016 edition of the complete works. OH MY GOD, I love the Solti _Don Carlo_. I like it better than Giulini's - much more energetic, IMO, and Bumbry's 'O Don Fatale' blew me away. I also love Gergiev's _Forza_ - what good fun and it's nice to hear the original version. The performance is so full of energy and passion. Of course, I'm already familiar with those works, but it has been so fun listening to works I didn't know well. _Attila_ is quite good, and there's a lot of charming music in _Il Corsaro_. I'm excited to make my way through all these works.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

gellio said:


> I have ignored Verdi for years. Now, I am knee deep in Verdi and loving it. I just bought the 2016 edition of the complete works. OH MY GOD, I love the Solti _Don Carlo_. I like it better than Giulini's - much more energetic, IMO, and Bumbry's 'O Don Fatale' blew me away. I also love Gergiev's _Forza_ - what good fun and it's nice to hear the original version. The performance is so full of energy and passion. Of course, I'm already familiar with those works, but it has been so fun listening to works I didn't know well. _Attila_ is quite good, and there's a lot of charming music in _Il Corsaro_. I'm excited to make my way through all these works.


It's so good to see you are enjoining it, good on you.


----------



## gellio (Nov 7, 2013)

stomanek said:


> Otello
> 
> as a Mozart fan i can say it is the only Verdi opera equal to Mozart's best. a phenomenal piece which makes trovatore, traviata etc sound trivial and primitive.


As another Mozart fan, I would never rate Trovatore or Traviata as trivial or primitive. I absolutely love those works. While I doubt I will ever find and opera I love as much as Le nozze di Figaro, I absolutely love Verdi, and both Trovatore and Traviata are two of my favorite operas, along with Don Carlo and Rigoletto. Simon Boccanegra is also a fantastic work, as is Aida, of course. Mozart is the God, Verdi is the King. I almost forgot Forza, how could I forget Forza, and Otello.


----------



## gellio (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm loving the Complete Works. OMG - Giulini's Trovatore. Holy cow is that a fantastic recording and has instantly become my favorite. I avoided it because although his Don Giovanni and Figaro are tremendous, his Don Carlo leaves me flat. Boy is his Trovatore amazing. Also, Kleiber's La Traviata. Instantly my favorite. Of course, the Callas Traviata and Trovatore are great too, but it's great to have excellent recordings in great sound.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

gellio said:


> I'm loving the Complete Works. OMG - Giulini's Trovatore. Holy cow is that a fantastic recording and has instantly become my favorite. I avoided it because although his Don Giovanni and Figaro are tremendous, his Don Carlo leaves me flat. Boy is his Trovatore amazing. Also, Kleiber's La Traviata. Instantly my favorite. Of course, the Callas Traviata and Trovatore are great too, but it's great to have excellent recordings in great sound.


Spot on, Guilini has a firm hand in the score, it's easily becomes hurdy-gurdy music.


----------



## lluissineu (Dec 27, 2016)

Yes, perhaps my favourite traviata too (kleiber). On The other hand Giulini's Don Carlo Is excelse IMO.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Quartet from Rigoletto.

Quartet from Simon Boccanegra.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

lluissineu said:


> Yes, perhaps my favourite traviata too (kleiber). On The other hand Giulini's Don Carlo Is excelse IMO.


Surely every high on my list , love the Sutherland / Bergonzi also very much


----------

